

My dating site startup.  Designed and coded all by my lonesome. - goddamnyouryan
http://www.iwouldbangyou.com

======
mtgentry
Guys won't have a problem with the name, but women will.

Let's say 1 in 10 single women are looking to just get laid. They just got out
of a long term relationship, they have a strong sex drive, whatever.

These women don't want to announce to the world that they're looking for a
hookup. They want to go a bar, meet a guy they like, have some drinks, go back
to his place, etc. The next morning they'll lie to themselves about how they
drank too much and that their inhibitions were down.

Women are confusing creatures. Even if they desperately want to have sex they
seldom come out and say as much. For that reason, I think the name of your
site is only going to attract the skankiest of the skanks.

~~~
esthercrawford
You're right - most women, even if they're open to hooking up, don't want to
shout it from the rooftops. Plus, for even halfway attractive women it's very
easy to find willing participants in person and all the other dating sites
already feature photos so people scroll through and only select people they'd
want to bang anyway.

------
kvikramg
Go easy on him guys,

I found the name "iwouldbangyou" along with the victorian imagery funny. Ryan
is right about the part that other dating sites take themselves too seriously.

Im pretty curious to see how this pans out, I wish you the BEST OF LUCK :)

------
gooddelta
Everybody hold the phone.. I think.. I _THINK_ I've figured out why he's
alone.

------
JayNeely
Function follows form in this case. If the centerpiece action is choosing who
you'd bang, count on more users having expectations of sex on the first date
-- expectations their date might not share, because it's not _clear_ if that's
what this site is about. Either it's a dating site or it's a casual hookups
site; choose one to focus on, and own it.

From your About: "I Would Bang you is free. Always. And ad free." -- how will
you make money? Is this a startup, or just a really clever way to find someone
to bang you?

~~~
goddamnyouryan
I definitely hear you on the "choosing one to focus on". I'd like to be able
to focus more on the dating aspect of it, if not just because then it shall
appeal to a larger market...However with a name like "I Would Bang You" this
can be difficult. I'll have to have a good long think about how to especially
get this to happen.

I've got some plans for the future as to how I will make money with it,
however the first step is just establishing a user base! I think there are
probably ways to get laid that require much less effort :)

~~~
rhizome
Like what, prostitution? You're already starting at the point that other
dating sites devolve to.

------
rapcal
I absolutely loved the humorous tone!

I reckon some integration with social networks could be a good way for you to
gain some leverage. People would be able to tag the friends they'd like to
bang and see who would bang them back. I think curiosity would send some
traffic your way, especially because there's a natural virality to your app if
you approach it that way.

The best of luck, and please keep us updated on how things develop!

------
FireBeyond
This might feel / seem a little deceptive - but I would consider having a
"female-themed/friendly" theme for the site too. Two domains, one DB, etc.

Because other than that, I think you're going to have a huge problem finding
female members.

I do like the sense of humor, imagery-wise, and the design.

------
mvkel
Never thought I'd see "dating startup" and "lonesome" in the same headline. On
second thought, it makes total sense.

